# poemas



## temujin

Does anyone have a good link to sites with poems in Portuguese?
In particular poems for children
....I´m a novice in Portuguese and I find this to be a good way of learning.

t.


----------



## araceli

temujin said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a good link to sites with poems in Portuguese?
> In particular poems for children
> ....I´m a novice in Portuguese and I find this to be a good way of learning.
> 
> t.


Bom dia, Temujin
Aqui vão dois:

                A galinha d'Angola

Coitada
Da galinha
D'Angola
Não anda
Regulando
Da bola
Não pára
De comer
A matraca
E vive
A reclamar
Que está fraca:
_"Tou fraca!
Tou fraca!"

                            O Pato

Lá vem o Pato
Pata aqui, pata acolá
Lá vem o Pato
Para ver o que é que há
O Pato pateta
Pintou o caneco
Surrou a galinha
Bateu no marreco
Pulou de poleiro
No pé do cavalo
Levou um coice
Criou um galo
Comeu um pedaço
De jenipapo
Ficou engasgado
Com dor no papo
Caiu no poço
Quebrou a tigela
Tantas fez o moço
Que foi pra panela

Autor: Vinicius de Moraes (Arca de Noé)

Vou procurar os sítios que você pede.
Até logo


----------



## araceli

Achei este poema muito engraçado:
                       QUANDO EU MORRER

Quando eu morrer quero ficar,
não contem aos meus inimigos,
sepultado em inha cidade, 
saudade.
Meus pés enterrem na Rua Aurora,
no Paissandu deixem meu sexo,
na Lopes Chaves a cabeça
esqueçam.
No Pátio do Colégio afundem
o meu coraçao vivo e defunto
bem juntos.
Escondam no Corréio o ouvido
direito, o esquerdo nos Telégrafos,
quero saber da vida alheia,
sereia.
O nariz guardem nos rosais,
a língua no alto de Ipiranga
para cantar a liberdade,
saudade...
Os olhos lá no Jaraguá
assistirão ao que há de vir,
o joelho na Universidade, 
saudade...
As mãos atirem por aí,
que desvivam como viveram,
as tripas atirem pro Diabo,
que o espíritu será de Deus.
Adeus.

Autor: Mário de Andrade (Lira Paulistana)
É também autor de "Macunaíma", um romance muito famoso porém com uma linguagem difícil de entender porque ele mistura o português com línguas indígenas, também há um filme.
Um sítio com livros para copiar:
www.terra.com.br/virtualbooks
Continuo a procurar...


----------



## temujin

Obrigado pelas poemas araceli

A ver si lo puedo entender.

A propósito (hablando de Vinicius), sabes si su poema "El dia de la creación", fue escrito en portugues originalmente. (Solo lo he leído en castellano...)  


t.


----------



## belén

Eu gosto muito muito deste de Pessoa.


Todas as cartas de amor são 
       Ridículas. 
       Não seriam cartas de amor se não fossem 
       Ridículas. 
       Também escrevi em meu tempo cartas de amor,  
       Como as outras, 
       Ridículas. 
       As cartas de amor, se há amor,  
       Têm de ser 
       Ridículas. 
       Mas, afinal, 
       Só as criaturas que nunca escreveram  
       Cartas de amor  
       É que são 
       Ridículas. 
       Quem me dera no tempo em que escrevia  
       Sem dar por isso 
       Cartas de amor 
       Ridículas. 
       A verdade é que hoje  
       As minhas memórias  
       Dessas cartas de amor  
       É que são 
       Ridículas. 
       (Todas as palavras esdrúxulas, 
       Como os sentimentos esdrúxulos, 
       São naturalmente 
       Ridículas.)


----------



## araceli

temujin said:
			
		

> Obrigado pelas poemas araceli
> 
> A ver si lo puedo entender.
> 
> A propósito (hablando de Vinicius), sabes si su poema "El dia de la creación", fue escrito en portugues originalmente. (Solo lo he leído en castellano...)
> 
> 
> t.


De nada, Temujin, gosto desse jeito pra gente aprender/praticar um idioma estrangeiro: é divertido; além disso eu não tinha nada anotado, assim que a procura foi um prazer duplo.
Não se preocupe se não entendiu alguma coisa, pergunte aqui, eu tambén continuo aprendendo.
Aí vão outros sítios:
www.astormentas.com/vinicius.htm
www.secrel.com.br/jpoesia/ceci01.html  (Cecília Meireles era uma poetisa muito boa)
www.culturabrasil.pro.br/cda.htm   (Carlos Drummond de Andrade, um dos maiores escritores do Brasil)
www.secrel.com.br/jpoesia/pessoa.html  (Fernando Pessoa, o poeta do desassosego... ótimo!)
http://vinicius-de-moraes.letras.terra.com.br/letras/86516  (acho que a letra do "El día de...." deve haver sido escrita em português)
Muitas coisinhas pras crianças:
www.duende.com.br
www.monica.com.br/index.htm
http://iguinho.ig.com.br
www.divertudo.com.br
Desta vez eu acho que me diplomo de crítica literária...
Uma pergunta: quantas línguas sabe você???? 
Até à próxima


----------



## araceli

belen said:
			
		

> Eu gosto muito muito deste de Pessoa.
> 
> 
> Todas as cartas de amor são
> Ridículas.
> Não seriam cartas de amor se não fossem
> Ridículas.
> Também escrevi em meu tempo cartas de amor,
> Como as outras,
> Ridículas.
> As cartas de amor, se há amor,
> Têm de ser
> Ridículas.
> Mas, afinal,
> Só as criaturas que nunca escreveram
> Cartas de amor
> É que são
> Ridículas.
> Quem me dera no tempo em que escrevia
> Sem dar por isso
> Cartas de amor
> Ridículas.
> A verdade é que hoje
> As minhas memórias
> Dessas cartas de amor
> É que são
> Ridículas.
> (Todas as palavras esdrúxulas,
> Como os sentimentos esdrúxulos,
> São naturalmente
> Ridículas.)



Boa tarde Belén:
Sim, é muito bom, somente li uns poucos poemas dele, me lembro duma cancão de Maria Bethânia com letra de Pessoa, fala duma espécie de "Niño Jesús" num jeito muito triste...
Quem dera que eu pudesse agora escrever uma carta ridícula!: não teria destinatário...
 
Tchau


----------



## calorra

hae, eg var svo glod ad heyra pu ert ad laera portuguese, kaerastan min var fra Islandi, og eg er buinn ad hitta norska stelpa, og pegar eg taladi islensku, hun gat ad skilja mig 
skildurdu mig???

pad vaeri aethislega gott ef vid getum ad tala saman a email og laera portuguese saman, og eg get ad kenna per a spaensku ef pu vilt? og pu getur ad kenna mer norsku ef pu vilt 

takk
latta mer vita ef pu skilja mer ekki


----------



## Lems

calorra said:
			
		

> hae, eg var svo glod ad heyra pu ert ad laera portuguese, kaerastan min var fra Islandi, og eg er buinn ad hitta norska stelpa, og pegar eg taladi islensku, hun gat ad skilja mig
> skildurdu mig???
> 
> pad vaeri aethislega gott ef vid getum ad tala saman a email og laera portuguese saman, og eg get ad kenna per a spaensku ef pu vilt? og pu getur ad kenna mer norsku ef pu vilt
> 
> takk
> latta mer vita ef pu skilja mer ekki


My Goodnes, calorra! Hope it is not a curse...  

Would you translate it, please?

Lems
___________________________________
All mushrooms are edible. Some only once...


----------



## Lems

temujin said:
			
		

> Obrigado pelas poemas araceli
> 
> A ver si lo puedo entender.
> 
> A propósito (hablando de Vinicius), sabes si su poema "El dia de la creación", fue escrito en portugues originalmente. (Solo lo he leído en castellano...)
> 
> 
> t.


Sim, temujin, foi escrito originalmente em português. Mas o whiskey do Vinicius era escocês...   

Lems
_________________________________________
Toda partícula que voa sempre encontra um olho.


----------



## calorra

Hae Lems! 
the last thread was in icelandic, and i saw that Temujim had a norweigan back ground, and being that i have been able to converse pretty freely with norgweigans before, i thought we could work together on portuguese

so i sad basically:
hae, eg var svo glod ad heyra pu ert ad laera portuguese, kaerastan min var 
*hi, i was so happy to hear you are learning portuguese, my bf was *
fra Islandi, og eg er buinn ad hitta norska stelpa, og pegar eg taladi islensku,
*from Iceland and i have met a norweigan, and when i spoke icelandic*
 hun gat ad skilja mig 
*she could understand me*
skildurdu mig???
*do you understand me???*

pad vaeri aethislega gott ef vid getum ad tala saman a email og laera 
*that would be so good if we could talk together and email and learn*
portuguese saman, og eg get ad kenna per a spaensku ef pu vilt? og pu getur 
*portuguese together, and i can teach you spanish you you like? and you can*
ad kenna mer norsku ef pu vilt 
*teach me norwegian if you would like*


----------



## Lems

calorra said:
			
		

> Hae Lems!
> the last thread was in icelandic, and i saw that Temujim had a norweigan back ground, and being that i have been able to converse pretty freely with norgweigans before, i thought we could work together on portuguese
> 
> so i sad basically:
> hae, eg var svo glod ad heyra pu ert ad laera portuguese, kaerastan min var
> *hi, i was so happy to hear you are learning portuguese, my bf was *
> fra Islandi, og eg er buinn ad hitta norska stelpa, og pegar eg taladi islensku,
> 
> (...)
> 
> *portuguese together, and i can teach you spanish you you like? and you can*
> ad kenna mer norsku ef pu vilt
> *teach me norwegian if you would like*


It's a small world, isn't it?

I have a niece that was born in Finland. How different is Finnish from Icelandic and Norwegian?

Um abraço

Lems
___________________________________________
O sol nasceu para todos.... a sombra só para alguns!


----------



## ines

araceli said:
			
		

> Bom dia, Temujin
> Aqui vão dois:
> 
> A galinha d'Angola
> 
> Coitada
> Da galinha
> D'Angola
> Não anda
> Regulando
> Da bola
> Não pára
> De comer
> A matraca
> E vive
> A reclamar
> Que está fraca:
> _"Tou fraca!
> Tou fraca!"
> 
> O Pato
> 
> Lá vem o Pato
> Pata aqui, pata acolá
> Lá vem o Pato
> Para ver o que é que há
> O Pato pateta
> Pintou o caneco
> Surrou a galinha
> Bateu no marreco
> Pulou de poleiro
> No pé do cavalo
> Levou um coice
> Criou um galo
> Comeu um pedaço
> De jenipapo
> Ficou engasgado
> Com dor no papo
> Caiu no poço
> Quebrou a tigela
> Tantas fez o moço
> Que foi pra panela
> 
> Autor: Vinicius de Moraes (Arca de Noé)
> 
> Vou procurar os sítios que você pede.
> Até logo



Araceli, y si además tenemos la música, ¿qué te parece?


----------



## ines

Perdón, se me escapó la respuesta y no puse la música.


----------



## ines

Ahora sí cargué la música, pero el adjunto no aparece ¿alguien puede decirme la razón por la que no aparece el archivo *.mp3?


----------



## Lems

ines said:
			
		

> Ahora sí cargué la música, pero el adjunto no aparece ¿alguien puede decirme la razón por la que no aparece el archivo *.mp3?


Oi Inés!

Vou pesquisar a razão e depois informo você.

Lems
___________________________
A vida é o sincronismo do acaso.


----------



## calorra

Lems said:
			
		

> It's a small world, isn't it?
> 
> I have a niece that was born in Finland. How different is Finnish from Icelandic and Norwegian?
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Lems
> ___________________________________________
> O sol nasceu para todos.... a sombra só para alguns!


unfortunately its verrry different,
icelandic, norweigan, danish, faroese, swedish, german, and english, are all germanic languages (i can understand a lot of old english and old german, and of course swedish and norweigan, and can read a bit of danish..) but english is so different from all the other germanic languages because it has had so much romantic influence (the norman invasion) and so much intergration (foreigner speaking english dropped all the noun cases, so this is what we have now..)

finnish is on the other hand a slavic language, and would be closer to things like estonian, lithuanian, russian, ukrainian etc. 

espero que te ayudé


----------



## Leopold

calorra said:
			
		

> unfortunately its verrry different,
> icelandic, norweigan, danish, faroese, swedish, german, and english, are all germanic languages (i can understand a lot of old english and old german, and of course swedish and norweigan, and can read a bit of danish..) but english is so different from all the other germanic languages because it has had so much romantic influence (the norman invasion) and so much intergration (foreigner speaking english dropped all the noun cases, so this is what we have now..)
> 
> finnish is on the other hand a slavic language, and would be closer to things like estonian, lithuanian, russian, ukrainian etc.
> 
> espero que te ayudé



Well, that's not exact. Finnish is even more different than that. It is part of the Finno-Ugric subfamily (Hungarian, Estonian and Finnish -Suomi-), which is par of the Uralic family, but that's a dispute topic.  
Anyway it is NOT a Indoeuropean language.

Here's the link for the Wikipedia article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finno-Ugric_language

------
Calorra (¿¿aprendiste español en Extremadura??), se dice: "espero haberte ayudado/haberte sido de ayuda".


----------



## Lems

ines said:
			
		

> Ahora sí cargué la música, pero el adjunto no aparece ¿alguien puede decirme la razón por la que no aparece el archivo *.mp3?


Bom dia, Inés!

O tamanho do arquivo MP3 que pode-se anexar está limitado em 50kB. Eu pessoalmente acho muito pequeno mas nossa comunidade está crescendo muito e com arquivos maiores podemos ter problemas de performance.

Saludos

Lems
__________________________________________
Did you ever feel that you were a typewriter, while 
everyone else in the world was a word processor?


----------



## temujin

Lems said:
			
		

> (...)pequeno mas nossa comunidade está crescendo muito e com arquivos maiores podemos ter problemas de performance.


Não há uma palavra para "performance" en portugues, Lems? 

t.


----------



## ines

Lems said:
			
		

> Bom dia, Inés!
> 
> O tamanho do arquivo MP3 que pode-se anexar está limitado em 50kB. Eu pessoalmente acho muito pequeno mas nossa comunidade está crescendo muito e com arquivos maiores podemos ter problemas de performance.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Lems
> __________________________________________
> Did you ever feel that you were a typewriter, while
> everyone else in the world was a word processor?



Obrigada, Lems, então não podemos subir arquivos da musica brasileira para Araceli.


----------



## Lems

temujin said:
			
		

> Não há uma palavra para "performance" en portugues, Lems?
> 
> t.


Oi Temujin, português do Brasil é uma língua bem dinâmica...

*Performance*
[Ingl.]
S. m. 
 1.	 Atuação, desempenho: Sua performance foi notável; conseguiu quebrar o próprio recorde.  
 2.	 Espetáculo no qual o artista fala e age por conta própria. [Cf., nesta acepç., performer.]  
 3.	 Qualquer atividade artística que, inspirada nas artes cênicas, se apresenta como evento transitório, e que pode incluir dança, música, poesia, e até mesmo cinema, ou televisão, ou vídeo. 
 4.	 Esport.  O desempenho de um desportista (ou de um cavalo de corrida) em cada uma de suas exibições. 

Dicionário Aurélio século XXI

Lems   
____________________________________________________
Amar é passar a noite inteira acordado com um criança doente...
ou com uma adulta saudável.


----------



## Lems

ines said:
			
		

> Obrigada, Lems, então não podemos subir arquivos da musica brasileira para Araceli.


Mas podemos enviar por e-mail...   

Inté

Lems
____________________________________________________
Amar é passar a noite inteira acordado com um criança doente...
ou com uma adulta saudável.


----------



## araceli

Lems said:
			
		

> Mas podemos enviar por e-mail...
> 
> Inté
> 
> Lems
> ____________________________________________________
> Amar é passar a noite inteira acordado com um criança doente...
> ou com uma adulta saudável.



Boa noite Inés e Lems:
Agradeço a vocês, porém eu não pedi música nenhuma...
Talvez seja outra pessoa a que pediu.
Bom fim de semana pros dois


----------

